# Toy dog lovers!!!this forum is for u!!!



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

Everybody in our family loves patty!!!my doggie!!! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Everybody in our family loves patty!!!my doggie!!! :wub:[/B]



Huh ???????????????


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499062
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh huh :blink:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499062
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll raise you a 'huh' and add a WTF????


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499065
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll raise you a 'WTF' and add a GTFO!!!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499119
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll raise you a 'huh' and add a WTF????
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll raise you a 'WTF' and add a GTFO!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:huh: 

and you guys lost me at the GTFO. I'm still trying to figure out what that one means.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, welcome. So you've joined "Spoiled Maltese" and your dog's name is Patty, and you like this web-site.... right? 

That's good! Can you show us a of picture of Patty so we can see how pretty she is too?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Everybody in our family loves patty!!!my doggie!!! :wub:[/B]



wait a minute....are you the same Janrea as the one who leaves my dogs Snowy and Crystal comments in youtube?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

you have the same name, and kindda write in the same way

you asked me about maltese and a good maltese forum, and I gave you this link

If not, I appologize.

Tip: SM members, inluding me, did not understand your point about this post. Maybe you should introduce us to yourself and your Patty in a better way so that we can know you better


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:welcometosm: We are happy you have joined our group. We all love our babies and love sharing stories and photos. Can't wait to hear your funny stories of Patty and seeing photos.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what GTFO means??? :brownbag: Ok so what can I say it took me forever to figure out WTF :brownbag: I'm slow I guess


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Can someone please tell me what GTFO means??? :brownbag: Ok so what can I say it took me forever to figure out WTF :brownbag: I'm slow I guess[/B]


I too would like to know..


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm guessing Get the * out of here or something in that vacinity? And ladies I believe this is the puppy in question!! 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=28231&hl=


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeap I was right!!!!!

http://www.netlingo.com/lookup.cfm?term=GTFO


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Yeap I was right!!!!!
> 
> http://www.netlingo.com/lookup.cfm?term=GTFO[/B]


i feel so enlightened now.. :brownbag: it's painful being so slow...


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Me too :brownbag:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499217
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It also helps having a 17 and 21 yr old and trying to decipher their Myspace. :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe it's because I'm in la la land with a migraine, but some of these posts are coming across as being really mean spirited. I hope the original poster isn't a child.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I hope the original poster isn't a child.[/B]


If the original poster was the same as the one in youtube, then she is around 13 years of age. 

That person is a sweet girl who loves SandC and ALL those maltese and little dogs :wub: but I guess that she is still new to this whole forum thing *if* it was the same person


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

here...this is one of her comments 

Introduing SM members


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Maybe it's because I'm in la la land with a migraine, but some of these posts are coming across as being really mean spirited. I hope the original poster isn't a child.[/B]


I was confused, defintely. I actually thought it was someone who came on here to advertise a new toy dog forum and then just went random. I did read the post at 2am (or around there) so my brain wasn't in complete functioning mode!

Welcome to SM!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope to read more about you, and see pictures of your baby!!
[attachment=31964:welcome_0108.JPG]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> here...this is one of her comments
> 
> Introduing SM members
> 
> ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

*scratches head* :huh: sorry I am a little slow, but welcome to Spoiled Maltese :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

It may have been mean in the beginning but it is not to late to turn it around. I admit when I saw it late last night I almost posted that I was confused. Which we all know that that is not anything new for me. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: 

*Anyway welcome to SM. We look forward to getting to know you and your baby. *


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> It may have been mean in the beginning but it is not to late to turn it around. I admit when I saw it late last night I almost posted that I was confused. Which we all know that that is not anything new for me. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:
> 
> *Anyway welcome to SM. We look forward to getting to know you and your baby. *
> 
> ...


I think I read it at 1am and there were 3 posts in a row - as I read the first it didn't make sense, I opened the 2nd post hoping that might have made sense but when the 3rd one was the same I was like "Huh" ... if she is 13 what is she doing up so late ? It was around 1am I think in the West Coast - if she is on the East Coast - it would have been 4am.
No offence but my 10 year old would have gotten it right after 3 attempts and managed to make the third post make some sense.
JMO

Correction: I just went back to check - I replied at midnight :brownbag:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Kat - I have never seen that beautiful tribute to SM members before - what a beautiful job you have done ..
> Especially the "Rainbow" bridge tribute.
> 
> :smcry: :smcry:
> ...


Thanks Lina..I did it back in July, 2006. I enjoyed making that video and had to go to *aaahhhh* and *awwwww* anytime I added a pic of one of our adorable SM maltese

I love SM and love everyone here :wub: :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'm glad that you liked it, and yeah, the last part makes me feel sad too  especially reading the wordings of each owner who lost its malt :smcry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> my 10 year old would have gotten it right after 3 attempts and managed to make the third post[/B]


I always knew that adorable Alexia is one smart girl :biggrin: 
and awwww, I remember when she found S&C's blog (or was that you?) :wub: 
and their videos (as you mentioned before in our phone conversation)




> if she is 13 what is she doing up so late ? It was around 1am I think in the West Coast - if she is on the East Coast - it would have been 4am.[/B]


LOL your midnight timing is my morning (the next day) timing

Where does the original poster live?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499263
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Kat that video was awesome!!! If she is the same person I apologize I thought she might be someone advertising pups also since she keeps posting pics of puppies that are not hers. :brownbag:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Wow Kat that video was awesome!!! If she is the same person I apologize I thought she might be someone advertising pups also since she keeps posting pics of puppies that are not hers. :brownbag:[/B]


Don't worry :grouphug: it might not be that same person.....I dont know

I just sent that Janrea in youtube a message...I'll see what she will say

kat


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There is a website: Toydog.com maybe that is what the posted was talking about. I am confused too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> There is a website: Toydog.com maybe that is what the posted was talking about. I am confused too.[/B]


gosh i HOPE not! :mellow: i can tell you i would never consider ever getting a malt from them. :huh: 
that's just MY personal opinion. B)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I got the impression that is a young person who just loves looking at the pooches at that site, and was 'sharing'. I looked for other posts and it seems if I'm correct she has a Lhasa now and loves Maltese and would one day like to own one.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

According to her profile on youtube, she is 13 yrs old & in the Phillipines,& loves toy dog breeds. Probably just overly ambitious & inexperienced & maybe looking for friendly like-minded forums to join. :huh:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499266
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Lina I almost posted my confused comment after you posted last night. And it was 3 in the morning here. and we all know how confused I can get with post at times.... :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is after I clicked on the link my jaw hit the floor. And it is still there. I hope we are wrong. 

And I want to say if I offended anyone with my earlier post about it not being to late I am sorry. I did not mean anything to offend.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499263
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved that. I saw a lot of SM I know, and there were many I've don't know, but I didn't see my baby. I don't get videos very well on my awful internet connection, but it is what it is at this point. Thanks for that. It was awesome!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Kat - I have never seen that beautiful tribute to SM members before - what a beautiful job you have done ..
Especially the "Rainbow" bridge tribute.

:smcry: :smcry: 

I loved it !!!
[/QUOTE]
Oh Kat how on earth did I miss this. I am a blubbering mess right now. But want to tell what a wonderful job you did on it. I have one regret and that is that I do not know all of the babies there and that I did not have the blessing of knowing the one's that have gone to the bridge already. Thank you for a job well done. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> here...this is one of her comments
> 
> Introduing SM members[/B]


hey, Thanks for posting that link! I had never seen this video (as it was made over a year before I found this site) but I just loved watching all the various Malts from SM. Great job making the video! 

Cyndi


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> here...this is one of her comments
> 
> Introduing SM members[/B]


Oh Kat...I'm just speechless that was so beautiful. And I'm also a little choked up. I've gone on YouTube many times to view your videos...like I said I am now addicted. :wub: But somehow never saw that one. Sending you many many :grouphug:


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

> you have the same name, and kindda write in the same way
> 
> you asked me about maltese and a good maltese forum, and I gave you this link
> 
> ...


kat thisis me.the samein utube. sorry dat u did not understand me, i got over excited..
ppol are posting quotes about me here...hmmmm.....


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499243
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow....tnx 4 dat, kat....i really feel god taking to u.....how are things going?


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

> here...this is one of her comments
> 
> Introduing SM members[/B]


haha...a picture of Paris


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Janrea, glad to see you've come back. It's very easy to get excited looking at all the pictures of the beautiful puppies.


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

hi Linda, Sophie and Annie,

tnx 4 the post......this pic s god's little angel, HEARTofgod


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

goodness!this happened yesterday:

patty was asleep wen i screamed loud wen i saw a mouse ran across patty.patty jumped wen it saw the mouse run.
i tld patty "come!". patty came and she walked a bit away from me and zoooooooomed over the sofa...(lol)
i was trying to fix my phone wen patty walked close to me and put a bone on my foot(naughty patty)
and ran away from me. i picked the bone up then put it on her plate.pattywas behind e and i didn't see her and i walked
backwards and i stumbled and ended up sitting on her!i said sorry to her and wen she got up, her hair
looked like a messy lhasa apso's hair!u should have seen it!i lauged likei was goigto burst! :HistericalSmiley: 
haha!i wishu were there!


----------

